# Power Windows mod



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

I have a 02 Sentra GXE, I am kind of new to this so please excuse me if this is a stupid idea/question  

I would like to be able to have my other 3 windows "auto" roll down, like the drivers window does. Is this possible and could someone point me in the right direction? 
I like driving with the windows down and I dont like having to hold the buttons down, I'm lazy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like playing with fire to me..............


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

the only way it might work would be to find 3 buttons and everything like the drivers switch. even then i don't know if it would work right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

It is possible but you will need a power window regulator and drivers switch for every window you want to have 1 touch operation. You will also need to run some new wiring. I'm planning on doing this to the passenger window in my car (I already have all the parts, I just need to run the wires and set it all up. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, if you use some really sticky tape and put it on all three window buttons, and every time you want to auto open them, just tape them down for 5 seconds and pull up the tape once the windows are down...that should work and it'll save you cash and the wiring trouble.......jus be less lazy


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

jbloggs said:


> *It is possible but you will need a power window regulator and drivers switch for every window you want to have 1 touch operation. You will also need to run some new wiring. I'm planning on doing this to the passenger window in my car (I already have all the parts, I just need to run the wires and set it all up. I'll let you know how it works out. *


Could you list the parts and the part numbers that you got to do this? Even just doing the passenger side (like you said) would be better than nothing

Thanks for an informative reply


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

The parts I have are:
extra driver's switch
power window regulator
driver's door wiring harness

I don't have part numbers since I just bought all the stuff from someone who was parting out their car. Also an FSM will be a HUGE help. Do a search on g20.net. I've posted the wires colors and everything over there (for the G20, I don't know if other cars are the same but I imagine they are at least very similar).

My car doesn't have a switch at all on the passenger door, only one in the center console so I have to figure a way to make that one continue to work. If your car has a passenger switch already it may be even easier for you.


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

How about this one? If you buy a viper alarm you can have a chip or something put in that will roll the windows down for you automatically before you even step foot into the car. It is a pretty nice feature to have.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chask31 said:


> *How about this one? If you buy a viper alarm you can have a chip or something put in that will roll the windows down for you automatically before you even step foot into the car. It is a pretty nice feature to have. *


 that uses the fore mentioned power window regulators which you have to buy. The only diffrence is that you'll shell out all the cash ot the install place. But that is a good place to go to get window regulators


----------

